# Old Gear is Better?



## Mr Bankes (Oct 30, 2013)

I just purchased my second Canon Eos 20D. I'm amazed that such a great piece of kit sells for such a cheap price. I've roughly decided on the Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS as my next lens and together with my telephoto lenses I think I'll be pleased with my kit. I think it's amazing how I can get two semi pro / enthusiast bodies for the price of one 1100D. I guess cameras are like that though. Whats one of your best used camera purchases?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Mr Bankes
My best, and so far only used camera gear purchase is also a 20D and 17-85 lens, the seller listed the body as faulty, but I had my suspicion it would be the lens, having just paid to have another 17-85 fixed. What is more, I only paid £50 for body, lens, battery, discs, charger and manual in a fairly useless bag, £10 more than the repair on my other lens.
I really like the body as a near zero value item of great worth to me as a tool I can use in the less than ideal conditions of an auto workshop, I still treat it with respect, but it is not my high $ 7D if something untoward should befall it! 

Best of all I like the lens as I was able to dismantle it, replace the ribbon cable and reassemble it to fully working condition, which gives a sense of achievement. As a point that may perhaps interest some others here, the ribbon was completely severed in two, yet when zoomed out the ends would make sufficient contact for the iris to work stopped down without throwing out an error.
I think this lens should have been eligible for a free repair by Canon as it was clearly a manufacturing defect, the cable guide was so bent in that it was pressing the loop in the ribbon together, causing a fold at minimum zoom rather than a smooth loop. £3 ribbon and a couple of hours time to have the kit working!

Cheers Graham.



Mr Bankes said:


> I just purchased my second Canon Eos 20D. I'm amazed that such a great piece of kit sells for such a cheap price. I've roughly decided on the Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS as my next lens and together with my telephoto lenses I think I'll be pleased with my kit. I think it's amazing how I can get two semi pro / enthusiast bodies for the price of one 1100D. I guess cameras are like that though. Whats one of your best used camera purchases?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

The Best Deal of mine was a Kodak DCS 460C, a 6mp body from 1995. I paid $100 used. The Kodak sold for $35,500 new. The unit was actually a Kodak Digital back that fit directly on a Nikon N90.
6MP in 1995 was amazing. The sensor was APS-H. The price dropped very quickly as the technology grew so quickly.


----------



## docholliday (Oct 31, 2013)

All of my stuff is used - I never buy new except for accessories. Rule of thumb is to get it from a reputable dealer, and/or know what to look for when checking out the gear before purchase. It's the best way to get the most out of your money!


----------



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr Bankes said:


> I just purchased my second Canon Eos 20D. I'm amazed that such a great piece of kit sells for such a cheap price. I've roughly decided on the Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS as my next lens and together with my telephoto lenses I think I'll be pleased with my kit. I think it's amazing how I can get two semi pro / enthusiast bodies for the price of one 1100D. I guess cameras are like that though. Whats one of your best used camera purchases?



Dear Sir., Mr. Bankes.
My Real DSLR , the first one was Canon 20D, I brough after the first month that Canon put in the Market---Yes, With Kit Lens 17-50 mm(?), And After that , I sell that Kit Lens and buy 35 -135 mm ( ?).
Here are the Photos that I shots in Thailand 12/11/ 2005.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos20d/


----------



## mps (Oct 31, 2013)

i dont know how good old bodies are, since noise preformance and so on continually got better - BUT - getting old lenses is a great idea. i have 35 2.8 ( super carrerar, never heard before i bought it), 50 1.4 and 105 2.8 (both pentax super takumar) m43 lenses - i actually prefer them over any L-lens. especialy the 35mm is super crisp even wide open.... paid like 20 euro for this one, the pentax were a litttle more expensive at a hefty pricetag of 50 euros each


----------



## Mr Bankes (Oct 31, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Bankes
> My best, and so far only used camera gear purchase is also a 20D and 17-85 lens, the seller listed the body as faulty, but I had my suspicion it would be the lens, having just paid to have another 17-85 fixed. What is more, I only paid £50 for body, lens, battery, discs, charger and manual in a fairly useless bag, £10 more than the repair on my other lens.
> I really like the body as a near zero value item of great worth to me as a tool I can use in the less than ideal conditions of an auto workshop, I still treat it with respect, but it is not my high $ 7D if something untoward should befall it!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've seen that lens issue before and I must agree Canon could fix that. That sounds like a fantastic deal.


----------



## Mr Bankes (Oct 31, 2013)

docholliday said:


> All of my stuff is used - I never buy new except for accessories. Rule of thumb is to get it from a reputable dealer, and/or know what to look for when checking out the gear before purchase. It's the best way to get the most out of your money!



Same here. As long as you know what to buy and whats worth it you can get some great deals.


----------



## Mr Bankes (Oct 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Best Deal of mine was a Kodak DCS 460C, a 6mp body from 1995. I paid $100 used. The Kodak sold for $35,500 new. The unit was actually a Kodak Digital back that fit directly on a Nikon N90.
> 6MP in 1995 was amazing. The sensor was APS-H. The price dropped very quickly as the technology grew so quickly.



Fantastic, its amazing to think that in ten years a 1Dx will be worth $500


----------



## Mr Bankes (Oct 31, 2013)

surapon said:


> Mr Bankes said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased my second Canon Eos 20D. I'm amazed that such a great piece of kit sells for such a cheap price. I've roughly decided on the Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS as my next lens and together with my telephoto lenses I think I'll be pleased with my kit. I think it's amazing how I can get two semi pro / enthusiast bodies for the price of one 1100D. I guess cameras are like that though. Whats one of your best used camera purchases?
> ...



Nice shots!


----------



## Mr Bankes (Oct 31, 2013)

mps said:


> i dont know how good old bodies are, since noise preformance and so on continually got better - BUT - getting old lenses is a great idea. i have 35 2.8 ( super carrerar, never heard before i bought it), 50 1.4 and 105 2.8 (both pentax super takumar) m43 lenses - i actually prefer them over any L-lens. especialy the 35mm is super crisp even wide open.... paid like 20 euro for this one, the pentax were a litttle more expensive at a hefty pricetag of 50 euros each



Yeah, lenses tend to hold their value though  I purchased a Canon 100-300 USM for $90 in mint condition earlier this year. The 20D shows plenty of noise at ISO 1600 and above, that with the small screen is the only problems I've had.


----------

